# Cub cadet tractor transformed



## ryans4022 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello all, wanted to get some feed back on this loader build/garden tractor resto i did. I just need a few hydraulic hoses and some weight on the rear(backhoe soon to come) to put it into service. Its a 1250 cub cadet garden tractor. Thanks for lookin. Ryan


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 9, 2011)

thats sweet! nice job.


----------



## t613 (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome job! Looks good!


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 10, 2011)

Is that a sled for peddle tractors in the background?


----------



## olyman (Feb 10, 2011)

got a 1855 snapper,[massey] that im redoing right now,,someone before me put a later onan in it,,a p series 20 hp!! they take time!!!!


----------



## ryans4022 (Feb 10, 2011)

olyman said:


> got a 1855 snapper,[massey] that im redoing right now,,someone before me put a later onan in it,,a p series 20 hp!! they take time!!!!


 
Yea, i enjoyed doing this project, lotsa time and almost as much money but fun.


----------



## ryans4022 (Feb 10, 2011)

hanniedog said:


> Is that a sled for peddle tractors in the background?


 
That sled is for an radio control tractor i built hoping to spark some interest and get a few friends to build one and compete maybe take it to the county fair to show it off but i havent done anything with it.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you have a video of it pulling the sled?


----------



## ryans4022 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, heres a video from a gtg and i took it along, prolly the only time its actually pulled. We didnt have any weights so we found a big rock and put in the weight box. Prolly 50 or 60 pounds. Also the hood is off in the vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvhFbDKrpdY


----------



## olyman (Feb 12, 2011)

ryans4022 said:


> Yea, i enjoyed doing this project, lotsa time and almost as much money but fun.


 
whats money??? that that green paper stuff????:msp_laugh::msp_laugh::msp_laugh:


----------



## 7oaks (Feb 12, 2011)

*Wow!*

:msp_love:Super job there Ryan. Can't wait to see it in action. Is it for work or just a show piece?


----------



## ryans4022 (Feb 13, 2011)

I plan on using it carl, it will be tough scuffing up the paint tho:msp_ohmy:


----------

